# Enco lathe 12x36 , $1,650.  Taiwan??? Philadelphia craigslist



## Silverbullet (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks NEW in pictures ,chucks ,plates,
#6538498610


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks almost the same as my Grizzly G9249 which was made in Taiwan.


----------

